# Le Creuset and glass top ranges?



## lesterm (Mar 22, 2006)

I have heard that cast iron should not be used on glass top ranges because of the possibility of scratching and the possibility of cracking the glass. Can I use Le Creuset safely on glass top ranges?


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

I've been using them on mine for years, no problem.

Tony


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

The only caveat I have seen in the manuals for glass top ranges is the pan bottom must be flat. Specifically, not to use a cast iron frying pan that has a raised ring on the bottom.


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

Older LeCreuset pieces have rough-textured bare cast iron on the bottom, which can scratch glass cooktops. Some of the newer pieces have enamel on the bottom as well as the sides so it won't scratch the glass.


----------

